# Zippo Butane Inserts?



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

Has anybody tried and had any problems with the aftermarket butane inserts for Zippo lighters? Any body had one that worked really well?

Sorry to all the lighter enthusiasts out there, but I've always loved the simple and classic old'school cool look of a Zippo.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I thought about getting a zippo along with this insert so I did some research.

Just search for Zippo Z- Plus reviews.

I have read that some people love them and they work every time.

Others have said that they had to put something small like a piece of match stick under the insert to get it to light for some reason........

I'm not sure what to think but for the price, I'd give it a try.

EDIT: Here's what i read.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-questions/81627-z-plus-zippo-insert-issues.html


----------



## Khozar (Apr 26, 2012)

I got a Vector Thunderbird, soft flame. The only issue with it is that as soon as the cap is opened, it flows, but it lights easily and works great. They also offer a torch style similar to the z-plus ones.


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

i have had the zplus for a year or two and have had zero problems with it


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

tony said:


> i have had the zplus for a year or two and have had zero problems with it


Me too!
I picked up a great deal on several Thunderbird Zplus inserts at eBay.
Never had any trouble with them.

I also do custom laser or rotary engraving on Zippo's.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I have 3. I just picked up a dual flame also. I think I got a knock off dual flame, not a z-plus so the jury is still out on it.


----------



## Rebel420 (Jan 27, 2013)

The zippo blu2 are now coming down in price. So you won't get to use your old classic shell, but for $35, it's worth it for the zippo name and reliability.


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

i love mine. i realy ike the zippo look


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Bought one year ago when they first came out its made by Vector works very well!

http://zplus.joyu5d5z6.uni.me/vector-productfrom-vector/


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

They are hit & miss in my experience... Some last a while, while others crap out pretty quick. I have a Room101 with a dual flame insert in it now that works really well, but the drawback is that it goes through fuel like a mother.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Typo just noticed should read years ago.


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

I just picked one of these up off Amazon and I love it too!



Khozar said:


> I got a Vector Thunderbird, soft flame. The only issue with it is that as soon as the cap is opened, it flows, but it lights easily and works great. They also offer a torch style similar to the z-plus ones.


----------



## AndyJCL (Jan 3, 2013)

Any friend has it and the fit is not 100% but everything else works like its supposed to.


----------



## Jimmy James (Jul 4, 2012)

I have the z plus and liked it. Then I got my xikar and rarely use it.


----------

